

Linux vs. Genome in Network Challenge - Aurametrix
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/05/linux-vs-life/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29

======
Aurametrix
Other articles on the same subject: Why computers crash but we don’t Alltop
link: <http://holykaw.alltop.com/why-computers-crash-but-we-dont> Link to the
original article: [http://futurity.org/science-technology/why-computers-
crash-b...](http://futurity.org/science-technology/why-computers-crash-but-we-
dont/)

